# Help! I need the torque specs and sequence for head bolts!



## milesaheadauto (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey there, I've read a lot of threads on the forum, but wasn't finding what I needed so I figured I'd sign up and ask.
Anyway, We have a 2005.5 VW Jetta with the 2.5 that jumped time, long story short, Im about to bolt the new head on, and cannot for the life of me find torque specs anywhere. 
Does anybody know the specs and sequence for tightening the head? also, I know timing these engines can be a bit complicated even with the special tools, which I dont have. Any suggestions?
All help is greatly appreciated. 
Thank you,
Casey


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm late to respond, but I can help. 

Although these are from the CBTA/CBUA reference guide, they should be the same as the BGP/BGQ that's in your vehicle.


----------

